# AF newssand



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I just obtained an AF newsstand. Half of the man's shirt is white, the rest seems unpainted or flesh colored.. I thought the man always had either a blue or red shirt. The signs on the side are RKO and Phillip Morris. The back is a Chiclets sign. Has anyone seen this combination of ads and shirt color?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There are different varieties shown on this page from the wonderful Bob Graves Gallery, but nothing like yours..............

http://www.thegilbertgallery.org/Accessory Gallery/accessories_buildings2.html


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

thanks for the link. I know that there were several variations of this item produced. It could also be that the man was substituted at some time from another unit. Still a very cool item!


----------

